# De Cape Et De Crocs (Cloak and Fang)



## tubbypanda (Mar 19, 2009)

I dunno how fluent in French anyone here is, but this is one of the most unique furry comics I've seen. It will readily appeal also to non-furries. It mixes furry, theatrical and operatic devices, swashbuckling, 17th Century pseudoscience and beautifully detailed artwork to form a unique reading experience unlike anything you have ever seen. Check it out.

http://decape.free.fr/


----------

